# Edison Budget Build



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

Some pictures of my little basement theater. Only income in a house of 3 so it's what i could on my budget. I love it though. 




Equipment :
Denon avr e300 : Reciever
Polk M70 series 2 : Fronts
Polk Cs2 series 2 : Center
Insignia Bookshelfs : Surround
NXG BAS 500 : Subwoofer
Optoma HD66 : Projector
Chromebox/PS4/Xbox 360 : Media
Soon to be corrected : 100" silver ticket screen , adding a soffit on screen wall to cover the water piping.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Agreed. Me like. 
Is that FFDP in the screenshot?


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

That actually is FFDP. Haha. That's kodi running on the Chromebox


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That all looks fantastic for a "budget" build! Very well done. The trimmed out built-in equipment rack gives it a really polished feel, and bumps the whole room up a notch in my opinion.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! :T:T

I love budget Projection HT rooms.


----------

